# Megan Racing Coilovers



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to decided to go with the Megan Racing coilovers, and i was just wondering who has these and the ups/ downs of the STREET setup VS the TRACK setup. Right now i'm leaning towards the TRACK coilovers. I probably will be driving the car 10-20 miles a day back and forth to work, other than that it is gonna be my project car. Just wondering how streetable the TRACK series is.. and any other comments on these are warmly welcomed. THANKS


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

megan coilovers are pretty decent for the price. the tracks are a bit stiffer than the streets, but either the streets or tracks would be fine.


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

I've had megan racing street series coilovers for about 3 months. Great coilover for the price. Very nice and highly adjustable.


----------



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

Dominic25 said:


> I've had megan racing street series coilovers for about 3 months. Great coilover for the price. Very nice and highly adjustable.


how stiff are the spring rates? i'm looking for a pretty stiff ride, but still streetable


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

The spring rate is 8kg/front and 6kg/rear. Will work fine for the street or track. Mine are firm and I don't even have them as firm as they will go.


----------



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

you have any pics of the installation... or pics/ videos of it after the install?


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

This is the page that I used to install my coilovers.http://www.********.com/articles.php?id=224455


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

www.********.com/articles.php?id=224455


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

That was weird. Okay go to nico club .com and at the top of the page in the center scroll to Tech Pages then click on 240sx technical and a separate window should appear. There will be a section that says Wheel, Tire, Brake, Suspension. Somewhere in that section it says installing coilovers on a s13. Click it and it shows intructions.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

any pics of your installation?


----------

